

Ask HN: What's your Twitter rank? - jfarmer
http://twitterank.com

======
brk
Why does it need a password? twitter.grader.com does essentially the same
thing, but doesn't require a password. I'm not sure what additional data the
author gets by using the Twitter API vs. just looking at the public info (I
can't think of any part of my Twitter stats that aren't publicly available)

~~~
jfarmer
It uses a lot of info, including the who you've replied to (and who has
replied to you). That alone requires authentication, IIRC.

~~~
brk
Which end of the spectrum is "good"? I got a 106.49:
<http://twitterank.com/?u=notoriousbrk>

That number could have been randomly generated from all I can tell about the
tool.

------
adoyle
Remember the study where people gave away their passwords for a candy bar?
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/04/20/password_surveys/>

That would clearly not work with the HN community. Instead, we need a geeky
screen with a disclaimer and the promise of learning how we rank compared to
others.

What's next? gmailrank?

------
jfarmer
A friend of mine who is an engineer at Google wrote this up. It uses Real
Math(tm), so it calculates your TwitterRank by taking into account how you
interact with other Twitter users.

Mine is 17.2, which surprises me.

